# LES config' Hackintosh du moment (janvier 2011)



## pepes003 (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,


recevant de temps à autre des MP _(ici)_ de personnes désirant une machine aux *performances équivalentes aux MAC PRO* sans pour autant avoir plus de 4000&#8364; à y mettre dedans; je vous présente ici quelques config' _que je "recommanderais" à un ami_ qui voudrait se lancer dans ce monde hybride 


Je ne ferais pas de suivi technique au cas par cas, mais pourrais de temps à autre, filer un coup de main. (des sites dédiés existent)


Par soucis de rapidité, les config' qui seront cités proviendront de materiel.net
Pourquoi ? Car ce site propose d'envoyer le "panier" à une adresse email, ce qui est beaucoup plus pratique pour moi que de citer un par un les composants.
*(je ne suis affilié en aucun cas avec ce site marchant (ni avec aucun autre d'ailleurs)).
*
Par conséquent, à votre charge de chercher chez votre VPCiste/magasin préféré les équivalents des composants cités.


*Ces config' évolueront tous les mois et ne dépasseront pas 1500e max (pour la config' la plus haut de gamme).*


Rentrons dans le vif du sujet :

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Config "Découverte - Perf équivalentes aux Mac Mini"*_ (prix : environ 350&#8364_

http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.html?op=load&d=YTo5OntpOjA7YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiI2MjI0NCI7aToxO3M6MToiMSI7fWk6MTthOjI6e2k6MDtzOjU6IjU5NTgwIjtpOjE7czoxOiIxIjt9aToyO2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNDkzODQiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO31pOjM7YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiI0MjgwMyI7aToxO3M6MToiMSI7fWk6NDthOjI6e2k6MDtzOjU6IjU2MDU1IjtpOjE7czoxOiIxIjt9aTo1O2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNTI3OTYiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO31pOjY7YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiI1MDYzNyI7aToxO3M6MToiMSI7fWk6NzthOjI6e2k6MDtzOjU6IjUyNzMxIjtpOjE7czoxOiIxIjt9aTo4O2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNDkzOTIiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO319







--------

*Config "Perf équivalentes aux MAC PRO d'entrée/milieu de gamme"*_ (prix : environ 1000&#8364_

http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.html?op=load&d=YToxMDp7aTowO2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNjMwMTMiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO31pOjE7YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiI2NDAyMiI7aToxO3M6MToiMSI7fWk6MjthOjI6e2k6MDtzOjU6IjUyNDA1IjtpOjE7czoxOiIxIjt9aTozO2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNTM2MzEiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO31pOjQ7YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiI2MjkyMyI7aToxO3M6MToiMSI7fWk6NTthOjI6e2k6MDtzOjU6IjU3OTMxIjtpOjE7czoxOiIxIjt9aTo2O2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNjI1MjgiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO31pOjc7YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiI0ODI1MCI7aToxO3M6MToiMSI7fWk6ODthOjI6e2k6MDtzOjU6IjUxMTcyIjtpOjE7czoxOiIxIjt9aTo5O2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNTUxNDAiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO319






_(la lecture des BluRay est incluse)
_
--------

*Config "Perf équivalentes/supérieures aux MAC PRO"*_ (prix : environ 1500&#8364_

http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.h...6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNTM2ODMiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO319






_(la lecture des BluRay est incluse)_


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2011)

Les deux premiers paniers sont les mêmes 

Mais bon tu vas bien venir nous expliquer tout ça


----------



## pepes003 (18 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Les deux premiers paniers sont les mêmes
> 
> Mais bon tu vas bien venir nous expliquer tout ça



Chez moi (même après avoir vidé le cache de Chrome), tous les paniers sont différents...


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> Chez moi (même après avoir vidé le cache de Chrome), tous les paniers sont différents...



Tu as raison, il ne faut pas ouvrir les paniers en même temps dans des onglets ...


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2011)

Euh sur la deuxième et troisième config, ce sont des sandy bridge... un peu aventureux même si cela est possible...


----------



## eNeos (19 Janvier 2011)

Je m'étais fait la même réflexion.
A mon goût à moi perso, une config béton et facile à convertir en hackintosh est un i7 en socket 1366, une Gigabyte EX58A-UD5 et de la RAM triple channel en PC16000 (2000MHz).

Avec un i7 920 (2,66GHz) et les réglages standards, je dépasse allègrement les 10.000 points sous geekbench.


----------



## gillyns (19 Janvier 2011)

Config montée fin Aout 2010 (les prix ont baissés maintenant, surtout avec l'arrivée des carte graphiques ATI série 6000) :
 - Intel Core i7 930 @ 2,80ghz (overclockable, je l'ai deja fais : Mac OS X le supporte sans problème mais je n'en ai aucune utilité donc je garde à 2,80ghz pour préserver la longueur de vie)
 - Saphire ATI Radeon HD 5870 1go Vapor-x
 - OCZ 2x2go DDR3 CAS 7 @ 1066mhz (overclockable aussi)
 - Asus P6T SE
 - 3x1to (Mac OS X, Windows, Time Machine)
 - Lecteur/Graveur DVD 24x basique mais amplement suffisant
 - Coque : PowerMac G5 moddé par mes soins : le front panel fonctionne parfaitement, j'ai ajouté un ventillo de 200mm à l'avant (qui rentre tout juste, au millimètre près), et j'ai la cage de disques durs du PowerMac G5

J'ai payé dans les 1500 en tout, écran et coque compris mais les prix ont baissés maintenant.


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2011)

Je suis en train de me faire une config à 400 euros à base de i5 750 avec le coin des affaires de ldlc et ayant déjà une vieille cg mais neuve 8400 machin truc...


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2011)

Très joli Gillyns. Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris une carte mère avec de la mémoire à 1333 Mhz ?

Et est-ce que vous arrivez à faire des machines aussi silencieuses qu'un MacPro, voir qu'un iMac (ce qui serait excellent) ?


----------



## pepes003 (20 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Très joli Gillyns. Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris une carte mère avec de la mémoire à 1333 Mhz ?
> 
> Et est-ce que vous arrivez à faire des machines aussi silencieuses qu'un MacPro, voir qu'un iMac (ce qui serait excellent) ?



idem que Gillyns.
J'ai un hack MAC PRO à base de boitier G5. (sauf que j'ai un Core i5@3,8Ghz, ASUS GTX285, 4Go DDR3@1670MGhz et SSD Vertex 2)


Perso, niveau ventilation :

- à l'avant : (souffle) 2x 120mm BeQuiet @ 5V: http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...de-boitier-Be-quiet-SilentWings-USC-12-cm.htm
- à l'arrière : (extraction) 2x 80mm BeQuiet @ 5V : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...16912-Ventilateur-Silent-Wings-Pure-80-mm.htm
- sur le processeur : Noctua 120mm @ 7V : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00073130.html
- sur la carte graphique : XIGMATEK Bifrost @ 5V : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...EK-Bifrost-VD1065-Blackline-Edition-Rev-2.htm
- mon alim ANTEC 650W a reçue un BeQuiet 120mm à la place de son ventilo d'origine

Résultat : j'entends juste une chose : tourner mon disque dur SAMSUNG F3 SpinPoint
La tour est complètement inaudible quand mon HDD se met en veille (j'ai un SSD en disque système)


----------



## gillyns (20 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Très joli Gillyns. Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris une carte mère avec de la mémoire à 1333 Mhz ?
> 
> Et est-ce que vous arrivez à faire des machines aussi silencieuses qu'un MacPro, voir qu'un iMac (ce qui serait excellent) ?



Ma carte mère supporte le 1333Mhz mais je n'ai simplement pas pris de RAM très rapide, peut-être plus tard (ma prochaine commande sur internet).
Niveau silence c'est très silencieux grâce à mon 200mm à l'avant et les 2x80mm à l'arrière (ceux du PowerMac G5 de stock, je pourrais en prendre plus silencieux : dès que je commande un composant (disque dur ou autre) sur internet pour ne pas payer plusieurs frais de port.
Pour avoir encore plus de silence, je peu opter pour le watercooling...
Encore dans mes projets : un SSD.

Mais pour l'instant c'est très silencieux et d'une rapidité extreme donc je garde ma configuration tel quel.


----------



## The Real Deal (25 Janvier 2011)

Etant dans le mhack depuis un moment et ayant éprouvé trois configurations hautement fonctionnelles, si quelqu'un cherche un Mhack Pro assemblé à base de Rampage III Extreme/i7 950/Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz CAS8 (très rare dans le hackintosh), qu'il me contacte car je vends ma machine pour un rapport prix/performances bien plus intéressant financièrement qu'un "Mac Pro". Possibilité de Watercooling haut de gamme également.

Lien constructeur de la carte mère (le nerf de guerre d'un mhack FIABLE) :

http://fr.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=jy0uafxYBCrJwksC&templete=2

DSDT sur mesure (peaufiné jusqu'aux alias de Mac Pro), MAJ par le menu pomme, audio, speedstep, PM, veilles, shutdown, bonjour, fréquences CPU, RAM, QPI lues nativement, etc,... installation faite sans tonycrap multibeast et autre solution générique de non débrouillard..

En attendant voici des résultats geekbench (pas vraiment le score d'un iMac...) : 

http://browse.geekbench.ca/user/The Real Deal/profile

Benchmark des Mac Pro :

http://www.primatelabs.ca/geekbench/mac-benchmarks/


PS : Au-delà de 4,30GHz, SL ne lis plus la fréquence en corrélation avec le loader (à titre informatif) ; et la configuration reste évolutive avec  24 Go de RAM au total et un processeur hexacore. De quoi la hissez encore plus haut sur le podium des performances.




Et pour en revenir au sujet initial, conseiller du Sandy Bridge alors que pour le moment le seul moyen de le faire tourner est de modifier le kernel.. j'en tombe à la renverse de ma chaise ! Pas à la portée du premier venu et pas vraiment le meilleur choix pour accéder en douceur dans la sphère hackintosh.. Et puis de la 5850/70 au PCB non de référence ! De la RAM cadencée à 1333MHz pour la top config !? Que d'erreurs et de maladresses ! Comment peut-on initier un tel sujet en étant complètement à côté de la plaque ?? "Un ami qui voudrait se lancer".. dit-il.. super cadeau que vous lui ferez !

Je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression que certains connaissent le sujet au mieux ici.. ça sent plus le publi reportage pour une boutique que les conseils d'une personne avisée et connaissant son sujet... faire un VRAI mhack, ça ne s'improvise pas. Ne suivez surtout pas les recommandations du premier post, c'est une vaste fumisterie.. LOL comme dirais quelqu'un...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------




pepes003 a dit:


> idem que Gillyns.
> J'ai un hack MAC PRO à base de boitier G5. (sauf que j'ai un Core i5@3,8Ghz, ASUS GTX285, 4Go DDR3@1670MGhz et SSD Vertex 2)




Avant de revendiquer un Mhack Pro, il faut au moins en avoir les performances pour être crédible, faire un score proche du top 3 actuel ; comprendre de la fourchette haute.. et je doute que cela vole très haut avec un i5 et 4 Go de RAM (fréquence en MGhz c'est nouveau comme unité...).. on vous croise sur les forums spécialisés ? Le pseudo ne me dit absolument rien.


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Janvier 2011)

Config très étrange pour un hack et très peu de choix si je peut me permettre j'ai quelques proposition de config pas mal avec budget plus serré et config bien plus équilibré


----------



## LaurentR (21 Février 2011)

Jene vois que des cartes ATI. Que consélleriez-vous si on est intéressé par des cartes Nvidia ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------




-oldmac- a dit:


> Config très étrange pour un hack et très peu de choix si je peut me permettre j'ai quelques proposition de config pas mal avec budget plus serré et config bien plus équilibré



Alors lâchez-vous


----------



## MotteMotte (25 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, je suis tombé ici par hasard en faisant des recherches sur google.

Je cherche justement une config hackintosh pour environs 1000&#8364;. 

Mais... S'agit-t-il de config parfaitement fonctionnelle ? Les remarques de -oldmac- et fpoil me font penser le contraire... Ce sera mon premier hackintosh et je me vois très mal passer 1 semaine devant des KP a bidouiller des trucs que je ne comprend pas...


----------



## ashurao (26 Mars 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> idem que Gillyns.
> J'ai un hack MAC PRO à base de boitier G5. (sauf que j'ai un Core i5@3,8Ghz, ASUS GTX285, 4Go DDR3@1670MGhz et SSD Vertex 2)



J'ai justement un G5. Pourrais-tu expliquer comment tu as fait pour réutiliser le boitier. Quels ont été les difficultés pour adapter une autre carte mère, etc 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Monstersboy (26 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un i7 875K, 4go DDR3 Corsaire Dominator GT 2133Mhz & 2Go DD3 Corsaire XMS3 DHX 1333Mhz, Nvidia GTX580, Samsung 500To 32Mo 7200tr/min.

J'arrive pas a mettre Hackintosh il ne veut pas pas booter a l'install Kernel Panic 
Help Me


----------



## pepes003 (26 Mai 2011)

Monstersboy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai un i7 875K, 4go DDR3 Corsaire Dominator GT 2133Mhz & 2Go DD3 Corsaire XMS3 DHX 1333Mhz, Nvidia GTX580, Samsung 500To 32Mo 7200tr/min.
> 
> J'arrive pas a mettre Hackintosh il ne veut pas pas booter a l'install Kernel Panic
> Help Me



Pour l'installation, mets que 4Go de ram MAX. 
Pas obligatoire mais peu aider en cas de problème : mettre le proco à la fréquence d'origine.

Si ça ne fonctionne pas plus, reviens me voir en énonçant étape par étape comment tu essaies d'installer OSX.


----------



## The Real Deal (28 Mai 2011)

Bonne chance...


----------



## Monstersboy (31 Mai 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> Pour l'installation, mets que 4Go de ram MAX.
> Pas obligatoire mais peu aider en cas de problème : mettre le proco à la fréquence d'origine.
> 
> Si ça ne fonctionne pas plus, reviens me voir en énonçant étape par étape comment tu essaies d'installer OSX.



J'ai essayer, Leo Hazard sa boot en instal mais au bout de 15 seconde Kernel PANIC ACPI.
Je me suis arracher les cheveux pendant près d'une semaine a suivre tout les tuto que je trouvais sans rien pouvoir faire :/


----------



## icerose (2 Novembre 2011)

salut a tous 
je suis a la recherche d'info pour creer un hackintosh sur une base de 
i5
carte mere  je recherche dans la marque asus je pensai a une
asus  maximus III
ou
P7P55D-E
savoir si la gigabyts  g1 geurillia et l'elle compatible (i7)
pour les ram je prendrai surment du ocz 
avec un dd corsaire 60 giga ssd 
se que je possede deja 
alim xsilence 650 watt
tour antec boitier 
carte graphique gts 260 pny
disque dur samsung 1to 

lecteur graveur pioneer  dvd 
que me conseiller vous et avec quel osx pourrai je faire tourner le max ?
merci davance 




nb a l'heure actuelle je suis en 
W7 
gigabyts ga 73pvm s2h 
ocz en ram (4giga )
proc core2quad q8300 
gts 260 
mais je trouve rien en info pour installer osx dessus 

merci d'avance pour tout vos conseils


----------



## pepes003 (2 Novembre 2011)

Monstersboy a dit:


> J'ai essayer, Leo Hazard sa boot en instal mais au bout de 15 seconde Kernel PANIC ACPI.
> Je me suis arracher les cheveux pendant près d'une semaine a suivre tout les tuto que je trouvais sans rien pouvoir faire :/



Ton KP arrive à quel moment ?

_Ton HDD est en SATA ? Ton lecteur/graveur DVD est en SATA ?_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------




icerose a dit:


> salut a tous
> je suis a la recherche d'info pour creer un hackintosh sur une base de
> i5
> carte mere  je recherche dans la marque asus je pensai a une
> ...



Quitte à changer de mobo, autant partir sur du Sandy Bridge...

Je te conseillerais plutôt :

Proc' : Intel Core i5 2500k (ou i5 2400 si tu n'overclock pas)
Carte Mère : Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3
Mémoire : Corsair XMS3 4Go 1600MHz DDR3 (ou 1333MHz si tu n'overclock pas)

Ca te donne ça : http://www.ldlc.com/b-3db5966de9a46d6a.html et c'est totalement compatible OS X Lion.


----------



## icerose (2 Novembre 2011)

merci pour ta reponse mais je recherche dans
 la marque asus type atx  pas de microatx 
asus sabertooth p67 rev3?celle la pourrai faire l'affaire?

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00112038.html
ou
asus p8p67 deluxe 
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00111511.html

jai une possibiliter de 500euro environ pour CM et proc et ram
pour l'OC j'en pratique un peu 
je presise j ai plus toucher un mac depuis les tournsols 
et monter des pcs me gene pas
et pour le proc je retiens le I5 2500k a 3.3g
reste la carte mere une idee (max 200euro) je serai bien tenter pour une gamer 

merci 
ps je sais je suis difficile


----------



## icerose (3 Novembre 2011)

donc en gros je pensais monter sa
http://www.ldlc.com/b-0bf64e1694260455.html
sa fonctionnerai ?


----------



## pepes003 (3 Novembre 2011)

Sais-tu que OCZ est le pire niveau fiabilité SSD ?
Perso, je prendrais à ta place :

- Core i5 2500k (pas de soucis)
- Ram : Corsair XMS3 2x 4Go DDR3 1600MHz soit Crucial
- SSD : soit Intel (mais chère), soit Crucial
- Ventirad : oui pk pas
- Carte mère : GA-Z68X-UD5-B3

Mais ta P8P67 est compatible OSX


----------



## icerose (3 Novembre 2011)

donc non je connait pas la reputation de ocz pour les dd ssd 
par contre ocz en ram sa vaux quoi sur de la ddr3?
par contre j ai des probleme avec la marque gigabyts actuellement mon bios deconne pas mal a chaque reboot mon clavier marche pas tout le temps resultat clr cmos 
(cause du changement) 

quand vous dites totalement compatible ou compatible sa veux dir que l on peux l'installer
directement avec un dvd OF ?
ou il faut prendre des version modifier ?
je sais je suis un casse bonbon mais avant de me lancer je veux le max d'info
pour etre sur de mon coup 
merci d'avance


----------



## pepes003 (3 Novembre 2011)

icerose a dit:


> quand vous dites totalement compatible ou compatible sa veux dir que l on peux l'installer
> directement avec un dvd OF ?
> ou il faut prendre des version modifier ?



> il faut LION dl sur App Store ou clef usb officiel ou récupéré par un autre moyen ^^ 

Puis surtout il faut suivre un tuto très simple pour l'install (le DSDT pour la Gigabyte étant facilement trouvable pour du 100% compatible).

L'installation prends 5 ou 10mn de plus qu'une installation classique que tu aurais fait sur MAC, ensuite, ton hackintosh sera totalement fonctionnel avec les mise à jour classique, l'achat d'app, etc... bref, un MAC à part entière sans l'alu brossé (et encore, y a du LianLi si l'on cherche la finition)


----------



## icerose (3 Novembre 2011)

- Core i5 2500k (pas de soucis)
 - Ram : Corsair XMS3 2x 4Go DDR3 1600MHz soit Crucial a voir les disponibiliter 
 - SSD : sa je verai se que me propose mon vendeur
 - Ventirad : oui pk pas 
carte mere : j ai trouver la corespondance a la gigabites  la asus p8z68 deluxe gen3  


apres pour lion je le prendrai surment en dvd OF
 ou alors mon vendeur me proposera surment une solution type usb  
donc je pourrai commencer dans 2 semaines le montage integral  de la config  super merci  pour toute ses info


----------



## polaroid62 (4 Novembre 2011)

http://pearc.de/PearC-Supreme1

Bonjour , je viens de retourner sur le site de Pearc je vois qu'ils ont fait du changement en profondeur , voilà leur modèle haut de gamme , que vaut-il face au mac pro en terme de performances pures?Je pense que niveau ergonomie c'est pas aussi bien c'est sur.

A config équivalente j'ai l'impression que le pearc est 1000&#8364; moins chers . Pour quelqu'un qui a besoin d'un serveur il peut y réfléchir qui sait .


----------



## h4l3 (4 Novembre 2011)

Quelqu'un sait si ça sert à quelque chose de poser des barrettes à 2000MHz? Est-ce compatible avec les cartes mères proposées ci-dessus? J'ai besoin d'une machine pour faire du calcul scientifique, ça fait tourner un MBP i5 2GHz un bon moment quand c'est lancé. Alors ce n'est pas tant la capacité en RAM qui m'intéresse, mais la vitesse d'exécution. Donc, j'aimerais savoir si en tre 2000MHz ou 1600MHz ça change quelque chose ou non, ou si ces fréquences n'ont rien à voir avec les calculs mais seulement l'accès à la mémoire.


----------



## icerose (5 Novembre 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> > il faut LION dl sur App Store ou clef usb officiel ou récupéré par un autre moyen ^^
> 
> Puis surtout il faut suivre un tuto très simple pour l'install (le DSDT pour la Gigabyte étant facilement trouvable pour du 100% compatible).
> 
> L'installation prends 5 ou 10mn de plus qu'une installation classique que tu aurais fait sur MAC, ensuite, ton hackintosh sera totalement fonctionnel avec les mise à jour classique, l'achat d'app, etc... bref, un MAC à part entière sans l'alu brossé (et encore, y a du LianLi si l'on cherche la finition)


 



merci pour toute ses infos 
donc si j ai bien compris un original convient a l'installation et pour une complet compatibiliter il faut utilise se fameux DSDT
bref la je me rend compte que je suis un vrai nul dans se projet 
auriez vous des tutos et autre car trop d'info tue l'info dans mon cas je suis perdu 


et pour l'alu brosse ma tour actuel

http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/antec_p182_1.jpg


----------



## pepes003 (7 Novembre 2011)

icerose a dit:


> merci pour toute ses infos
> donc si j ai bien compris un original convient a l'installation et pour une complet compatibiliter il faut utilise se fameux DSDT
> bref la je me rend compte que je suis un vrai nul dans se projet
> auriez vous des tutos et autre car trop d'info tue l'info dans mon cas je suis perdu
> ...



Encore une fois, quand on reste dans les clous (matos compatible hackintosh), c'est à la porté du premier quidam venu.

Installer un hackintosh prend juste 10min de plus qu'une fresh install OSX officielle.

J'avais pour projet de faire une vidéo simple et rapide, mais par manque de temps_ (et vue qu'il y a de super tutos accessibles (mais en anglais) sur le net)_ j'ai abandonné.

Vraiment au pire si ça peut rassurer, je pourrais en faire une rapidos. _(mais sans chichi au niveau du montage, etc...)_


----------------

PS : si quelqu'un est intéressé, je pense que je vais mettre mon hackintosh en vente (pour renouveller mon matos). 
_Donc si y a des intéressés... 
_*Config *: Intel Core i7 @3,6GHz, 8Go DDR3 1600MHz Corsair, SSD 60Go Corsair, HDD Samsung F3 1To (7200Tr), Asus ROG Maximus III, nVidia GTX285 (CUDA, etc...), Alim Antec 650W 80+, boitier Fractal R3 blanc, lecteur de cartes mémoire, Bluetooth, Lecteur BluRay/Graveur DVD 
=> le tout très silencieux grâce à une gestion des ventilo par variateur + radiateur processeur Noctua + ventilo(s) BeQuiet et 100% fonctionnel (mise à jour OSX via menu pomme comme tout MAC original...


----------



## icerose (9 Novembre 2011)

ca serai simpa de faire un tuto 
sans parler du montage et uniquement des version avec dsdt compatible 
bref


 la je suis en train de voir comment creer un dsdt j ai vu un soft pour en creer un 
si sa marche je vous tiens au courant 
pour le moment sur mon ancienne config j ai reussi a installer iakios 
tout fonctionne mais le reseau ou la carte reseau a ses hummeur
et je sais pas trop comment faire 
en gros elle fonctionne et paf plus rien 
obliger de rebooter 
je vais tester sur wifi 
( le truc etrange ses dans reseau il marque connecter)
en faite elle se desactive et repond plus du coups il marque non brancher 

merci d'avance  
ps se que je cherche ses un tuto qui expliquecomment et ou mettre le dsdt avec des photo sa serai le top


----------



## simonche25 (9 Novembre 2011)

Salut je suis nouveau sur le forum, utilisateur mac depuis 10 ans et j'ai besoin de changer ma machine pour un studio d'enregistrement, donc gourmand en processeur en vitesse de disque dur et en ram, carte graphique peu importante pas besoin de blue ray ou quoi que ce soit, je n'y comprend pas grand chose mais vous avez l'air de dire que c'est simple, donc je pense que je vais me lancer vers un hackintosh car 4000 euros pour un mac pro c'est pas possible pour moi pour l'instant. Pouvez vous me dire si cette config vous parait cohérente, ce qu'il manque et ce que je pourrais améliorer. 
Merci d'avance

Boîtier PC Antec Sonata IV 129,95 &#8364;
Carte mère ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer  414,95 &#8364;
Processeur Intel Core i7-980 (3.33 GHz) 524,96 &#8364;
Mémoire Crucial 12 Go (3x 4 Go) DDR3 1333 MHz CL9 71,65 &#8364;
Ventilateur processeur Cooler Master V8 42,95 &#8364;
Disque SSD Crucial M4 128 Go 189,95 &#8364;
Carte graphique interne Gainward GeForce GT 430 512 MB 49,99 &#8364;
Lecteur graveur ASUS DRW-2014L1T 42,90 &#8364;


----------



## icerose (10 Novembre 2011)

salut 
si tu desires te faciliter la vie cherche une carte mere dont les dsdt sont deja creer 
d ou le conseil de prendre du gigabyte car j ai trouver bcp de dsdt deja creer 

en sandybridge 
car creer un dsdt ma pas l aire facile 
(mon choix perso a ne pas regarder j ai l'envie de decouvrir l'ensemble de se type de hack )
et j ai bcp de faciliter avec mon vendeur sur certaine marque


----------



## stedahl (10 Novembre 2011)

salut à tous

je suis nouveau. je m'étais présenté dans une autre rubrique, mais je recommence ici.

je vous fais profiter de mes petites déconvenues:

j'ai commandé un hackintosh dans une boutique qui se trouve en face du Surcouf gare de lyon. config milieu de gamme
   - i7 3,6gh   8Go ram 500Go DD snow léopard...etc

avec beaucoup d'honnêteté et après 2/3jours d'essais/montage, le type fini par me dire que la config ne fonctionne pas avec snow parce que les nouveaux proc ont été conçus pour fonctionner avec lion.(après un certain nombres de redémarrage, la machine plante!!!)
 je lui explique que je ne peux pas bosser avec lion pour l'instant car il y a encore trop de soft dans mon "parc" actuel qui poseraient problème(plugins music). résultat des courses, il me rend ma caution...et je pars les mains vides  
conclusion, je suis en quête d'une config dans le meme genre , mais qui fonctionne à 100%.
j'ai vu que PEPE est peu etre vendeur. alors pourquoi pas. 
je ne crois pas avoir les competences pour "mettre les mains dans le cambouis" , mais ma motivation est sans borne 
j'attends vos suggestions/propositions.
merci d'avance et bon long WE


----------



## dadou351 (13 Novembre 2011)

Je trouve l'idée du hackintosh intéressant pour un usage personnel mais ce qui fait bien tâche dans ces configs, et bien se sont les boitiers.
Connaissez vous des boitiers sobres qui se rapprocheraient du mac pro ?

Lian li est très bien placé pour offrir ce genre de produit :

http://www.materiel.net/mini-boitier-pc/lian-li-pc-v353a-argent-71242.html

http://www.materiel.net/mini-boitier-pc/lian-li-pc-q08a-56796.html

http://www.materiel.net/boitier-pc/lian-li-pc-a04-silver-68850.html

http://www.materiel.net/boitier-pc/lian-li-pc-a05fn-argent-69888.html

cdt,
David


----------



## icerose (15 Novembre 2011)

je  perfere ma tour antec p183 
http://www.materiel.net/boitier-pc/antec-p183-v3-65848.html
pour une simple raison le bruit 
il y a des bande de cahoutchou sur l'alim 
des silenbloc pour les dd 
des filtres en facade 
bref super satisfait 
avec une une alim marque xilence j'entend que le ventilo du proc 
qui va etre changer par un water bloc j y songe bcp


apres il faut penser que le point rechercher est le prix 
car pour 30a  50 euro on peux avoir des produit sobre ou tuning avec alim 
sa reduit la facture 
donc on peux avoir un  hackintosh pour peux 
et donc tester l'interet a la marque sans se ruiner


----------



## icerose (16 Novembre 2011)

- Core i5 2500k 
- Ram : Corsair XMS3 2x 4Go DDR3 1600MHz soit Crucial
- Carte mère : GA-Z68X-UD5
donc voila ma commande viens d'etre passer 
date d'arriver samedi 
le ssd arrivera plus tard avec le waterbloc et la carte graphique  (noel arrive)


donc je pourrai voir si ces faciles je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement 
et si il existe un super tuto pour le reglage bios et par quoi commencer 
merci d'avance


----------



## simonche25 (16 Novembre 2011)

Salut merci pour vos réponses, j'ai la possibilité d'avoir une machine deja montée, sauriez vous me dire si ça pourrait convenir et ce que je devrait changer. Merci d'avance :
LeNovo Thinkstation D20
Processeur : Intel Xeon E5503 (2.00GHz, 4Mo)
RAM : 8 Go DDR3
Carte graphique : Nvidia Quadro 600 - 1 Go
Carte mère : Lenovo, Chipset Intel 5520


----------



## icerose (17 Novembre 2011)

LeNovo Thinkstation D20
je dirai oui apparament on peu mais il te faudra creer du fichier dsdt je pense je trouve peu d'info dessus(meme pas eu petite video )
par contre super le look


----------



## miko974 (1 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, Je possède cette tour : http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/materiel-net-minilan-71147.html  Pensez-vous qu'elle soit "hackingtochable" sans trop de complication ?  Miko


----------



## miko974 (3 Décembre 2011)

Je réponds à ma propre question : cela fonctionne parfaitement sous lion 10.7.2


----------



## Y_E_S (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
utilisateur de Mac depuis plus de 20 ans, l'iMac qui me conviendrait aujourd'hui coûte 2600 euros, alors... non...

Je m'intéresse de plus en plus au Hackintosh et aurais le projet d'en monter un début 2012, mais je n'y connais rien... Je cherche à me faire une config, entre 1000 et 2000 euros.

Le boitier présenté page précédente me conviendrait bien...

http://www.materiel.net/mini-boitier-pc/lian-li-pc-v353a-argent-71242.html

Est-il compatible? Est-ce silencieux?


Je souhaite me monter une config comme cela, mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre comme matos.

Point important, je voudrais la faire tourner sous Snow-Léopard. Je ne suis pas encore passé à Lion, et vraiment pas pressé...

Je voudrais,

un i7
une carte graphique nVidia 2G°
8G° de Ram
un DD de 1T°, plus la possibilité de mettre un DD supplémentaire, ou un ou deux SSD à l'avenir...

et si possible, c'est important, une config silencieuse...


Je compte brancher un écran de télé LED 32 pouces en guise de moniteur...

Si quelqu'un peu m'aiguiller, ce serait sympa, car je suis un peu perdu (c'est l'inconvénient ou l'avantage d'être sous Mac, on a peu à se préoccuper du matériel...)

Un grand merci


----------



## Keikoku (16 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour 

Sur un autre poste, j'essai d'obtenir des infos pour construire mon propre hackintosh, sans aucune connaissance à ce sujet.

J'aurais souhaité savoir et peut-être faire profiter quelqu'un, si cet composition est compatible pour faire un hackintosh, et comment si possible:

http://www.prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?CODE=BTOP1K04E

Voilà, merci j'espère


----------



## Y_E_S (16 Décembre 2011)

Salut,
j'ai lu tes posts sur l'autre discussion, et apparement on cherche toi et moi une config assez proche...
On veux pouvoir continuer à utiliser Mac OSX pour le boulot, et avoir une bonne machine de jeu Windows, tout ça à un prix correct.

Je n'y connais rien moi non plus, et je posais la question pour gagner du temps.
Si on ne nous répond pas, de toutes façons je vais chercher, et comme à chaque fois, y arriver.
Mettre les mains dans le cambouis ne me fait pas peur, j'utilise déjà Mac OSX et Windows 7.
S'il faut modifier le Bios du PC, no problemo pour moi...
Même si pour le moment, je parle de quelque chose que je ne connais pas exactement, en effet, je ne sais pas encore comment doit être un Hackintosh pour être parfaitement compatible...

Avec tous les liens qui ont été postés sur le forum, je vais chercher pendant les vacances de Noël, et si tu n'es pas pressé, je te propose qu'on monte nos configs en même temps...
Moi je voudrais monter le mien pour le début d'année.


----------



## icerose (20 Décembre 2011)

tiens keikoku on se retrouve 
je me present pour yes je viens juste de me monter mon hackintosh sous lion 
donc voila ma confg http://www.ldlc.com/b-a938f96fee9f111b.html
donc le prix 1000euro environ
et la carte graphique et une gts260 100euro 
j ai eu 1 problème a le faire la fameuse clé bootable 
elle se créer sur un environnement mac 
perso je suis satifait j ai meme fais halluciner un pro mac 
apres je pense avoir fais un bon teste 
un conseil chercher le dsdt avant d'acheter 
perso sur lion sa roule sans trop de problème 
pour le son j'utilise le fameux voodoo hda avec sse2
tout a l aire de fonctionner 
apres j ai fais sa sans connaitre le trifouillage de mac os 
et sa se fais plutôt bien


----------



## Y_E_S (21 Décembre 2011)

Salut et merci pour ta réponse,

si tu as le temps, j'aurais quelques questions pour pouvoir avancer...


Sais-tu où je peux trouver un tuto m'expliquant ce que je dois choisir pour que ma config soit bien compatible?
Je sais par exemple qu'il faut du SATA pour tout ce qui est DD et DVD, mais comment ça se passe pour l'USB, l'ethernet ou Wifi, la carte son, etc...

Comment ça se passe pour le Dual-Boot? Je passe actuellement par BootCamp pour aller dans Windows...
Est-il possible d'installer MacOSX sur un disque et Windows sur un autre?
Et comment redémarre-t-on sur l'un ou sur l'autre?
(est-on obligé par exemple de modifier le disque de démarrage en faisant une modif du BIOS à chaque fois qu'on veut démarrer sur l'un ou l'autre?)

Je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de problème pour installer Snow Leopard?
Je ne tiens pas à passer sur Lion pour le moment...

Au passage ^_^, je vois que tu as pris 2 SSD différents, pourquoi?

Sais-tu s'il est possible de faire sortir l'image sur une télé LED 32" par exemple, et que dois-je choisir comme CG au niveau de la sortie? Du HDMI je suppose...

Dernière question, je préfète nVidia, notamment pour ses tableaux de bord PC, et au niveau du rendu de l'image. Sais-tu s'il est possible de passer en nVidia alors que tous les macs sont actuellement en ATI?


Merci, je sais que je te demande beaucoup de choses, si tu peux m'aiguiller sur quelques points qui ne sont pas clairs pour moi, ce serait déjà beaucoup...


----------



## icerose (21 Décembre 2011)

perso pour le choix j ai cherche le plus facile a installer et la carte mere qui revenai le plus souvent 
voila pourquoi mon choix de la gigabits z68xp ud5
j ai aussi cherche le fameux dsdt de la carte
pour le trouver google et ton ami 
pour le sata oui il faut tout en sata dd et hdd pour lion 
apres pour les usb j ai pas eu de soucci 
pour eternet le lociciel multibeast tu aura le choix de rajouter ou le kext (driver)
pour le son idem multibeast tu aura le choix entre le kext ou voodoo hda 
pour le wifi tout depent du choix ou de la carte je e n ai pas de wifi sur mon pc 
a choisir il y a des carte reconnu en temps que module airport (totalement compatible )
ou encore une fois sur certain model multibeast fourni aussi quelque kext 
en gros c est la partie la plus compliquer 
mais en choisissent bien ton matos tu reduit biens l'ensemble 

donc pour le dualboot je bosse encore dessus 
donc oui j ai fais le choix 1 ssd pour windows un pour lion et un dd 1 to pour le stock 
apparament le systeme de boot pour lion propose le choix mais chez moi sa marche pas 
sinon je tourne avec vware et je boot directe mon seven 
et pour le moment quand je peux pas faire autrement et oui un coup de F12 pour changer de dd au bios

pour le choix des 2 ssd pur folie mais j'aime bien avoir mes systeme separer en cas de probleme j ai toujours la possibliter de passer sur l'autre

pour les sorties j ai pas chercher je pense qui doit pas y avoir de probleme si tu prend la bonne carte graphique
perso si je doit afficher sur une tele j ai un adaptateur dvi> hdmi et le son sur la chaine hifi 
(la gts 250 n a pas de sortie hdmi mais les 2 sorties dvi fonction car j ai 2 ecran )  

donc pour la carte graphique encore la gts 250 et une compatible et nvidia 
aparamant il faut des carte cuda et verifier la compatibiliter 
sinon il y a aussi des kext pour regler se genre de probleme j ai pas eu la mal chance de  devoir la bidouiller 
je te passe des liens en mp


----------



## Y_E_S (23 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos...

Alors comme je te le disais je pars de zéro et sui complètement néophyte niveau hackintosh :rateau: ...

Qu'est ce que le DSDT ?
Et MultiBeast ?

Si je comprends bien, le fait de ne pas avoir de carte Wifi (j'en mettrai pas moi non plus) fait qu'on est pas obligé de se faire une config 100% parallèle à ce qui fait un Mac...
Et ça ne pose pas d'incompatibilités? Si par exemple un soft cherchait une connexion Wifi, le fait de ne pas avoir de carte Wifi ne plante pas OSX?


Bon maintenant, je t'avoue que ce que tu me dis sur le Dual Boot qui ne marche pas, me refroidit un peu...
Je ne vais pas être le seul à utiliser la machine, et à mon avis, ma femme va gélérer s'il faut qu'elle passe par le Bios pour revenir sur Mac OSX...
Tu as essayé d'iinstaller les Drivers Bootcamp dans Seven ? Le tableau de bord qui permet de redémarrer sur le Disque OSX ?
Si tu m'envoie ton mail par MP, je peux te faire une archive de ces drivers (par contre, j'ai ceux de Snow Leopard...)

Et dans OSX, si tu passes par le tableau de bord démarrage, y'a pas moyen de voir et de démarrer sur le disque Windows?
Ce serait pas un problème de formatage ? Ou le fais que les 2 OS sont sur des SSD ?

Sinon au niveau du choix de la carte mère, je suppose que si je prends ce boitier, http://www.materiel.net/mini-boitier-pc/lian-li-pc-v353a-argent-71242.html , il faut une carte mère d'un format spécial ?


----------



## icerose (23 Décembre 2011)

je suis moi aussi un debutant donc je vais te donner se que j ai pu comprendre
donc le DSDT  Differentiated System Description Table

ses un peux le bios d un pc pour windows 
en gros un pc a le bios qui donne les info systeme pour windows
et sur mac sa marche a l'envers le mac demarre et l'os a deja toute les info systeme 

multibeast 
et un logiciel qui permet de completer l'installation de osx sur pc
il fourni donc des kext (drive pour mac)et utilitaire pour le son voodoohda  ou wifi zydas etc 
bref bien pratique pour que tout fonctionne directe

je pense que  pas tout les mac on le wifi ( ex mon voisin a un mac pro sans carte wifi)
donc pas d'obligation
je pense que les soft cherchant le wifi doivent signaler un probleme mais jais pas de soucci avec le wifi(je v ai tester une pci ovislink voir)

dualboot
j ai pas chercher plus loin le dualboot la avec les fetes 
mais je sais que sa marche au vu des diffèrent tutos en tout cas sa va marche dans les prochaine semaines 
apres pour bootcamp sa marche je pense bien vu que je tourne avec vware bootcamp et je demarre windows comme sa actuellement 
apres te casse pas la tête pour moi j aime découvrir et bidouiller 

ma femme va gélérer s'il faut qu'elle passe par le Bios pour revenir sur Mac OSX...
MDR
je pense pas vu que ma femme a pas eu de probleme a se retrouver sur lion 
au pire une machine virtuel dans la barre du bas et une petite explication 
( dans vware j ai donc bootcamp pour mon dd w7 et une machine virtuel xp vhd pour les jeux type bigfish )

pour le boitier
http://www.materiel.net/mini-boitier...ent-71242.html
oui il faut un format micro ou mini atx 
apres y a des cartes meres en micro compatible 
ou d'autre tout au look mac 
perso je prefere l'efficaciter au look donc je j ai une preference au tour bien filter et insonoriser 
sinon tu as deja mon mail dans tes mp tu es dans quel coin?


----------



## Y_E_S (26 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour toutes ces infos très précieuses,
voici la config que mon beau-frère vient de me faire (il est assembleur PC) sur TopAchat.
Si je saute le pas, ce sera en Janvier ou Février 2012...

Vois tu des incompatibilités ?



Boitier PC Lian-Li PC-V353A, Silver
ref. 10054318
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...que_est_w_boi_sa_puis_ref_est_in10054318.html
174,99 &#8364;


Carte mère Asus P8P67-M-PRO (Rev. B3)
ref. 10048937
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...ue_est_w_cm_1155_puis_ref_est_in10048937.html
114,90 &#8364;


Processeur Intel Core i7 2600 (3.4 GHz)
ref. 10047453
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...rubrique_est_wpr_puis_ref_est_in10047453.html
266,90 &#8364;


Kit Dual Channel DDR3 G.Skill Sniper, 2 x 4 Go, PC3-17000, CAS 9
ref. 10056367
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...que_est_wme_ddr3_puis_ref_est_in10056367.html
79,90 &#8364;


Carte graphique Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2 Go + Deus Ex : Human Revolution
ref. 10049613
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...ue_est_wgfx_pcie_puis_ref_est_in10049613.html
214,90 &#8364;


Alimentation Be Quiet Efficient Power, 600W
ref. 10052917
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...brique_est_w_ali_puis_ref_est_in10052917.html
84,99 &#8364;


Ventirad Noctua NH-C12P SE14
ref. 10040450
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...brique_est_w_ven_puis_ref_est_in10040450.html
58,99 &#8364;


Disque dur Seagate Barracuda Green, 2 To
ref. 10047093
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...que_est_wdi_sata_puis_ref_est_in10047093.html
114,90 &#8364;


SSD OCZ Agility 3, 120 Go, SATA III
ref. 10050753
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...brique_est_w_ssd_puis_ref_est_in10050753.html
146,90 &#8364;


Graveur Blu-Ray LG BH12LS38
ref. 10055078
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...e_est_wgrav_bluh_puis_ref_est_in10055078.html
69,90 &#8364;


TV LED LG 32LV4500, 82 cm
ref. 10022388
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...que_est_wh_tvled_puis_ref_est_hf10022388.html
429,00 &#8364;


J'y ajouterai un clavier et une souris Apple avec fil.
Je compte installer Seven sur le SSD, et MacOSX sur le DD 2T°...
La carte Graphique a une sortie HDMI.
ça me fait un total d'environ un peu plus de 1500 euros H.T.


----------



## icerose (28 Décembre 2011)

sa va bien sa devrai etre simpa a voir tourner 
dans se cas je te donne sa 

http://www.hackintosh.nl/lion-10-7-x/12385-guide-lion-asus-p8p67-m-pro-b3-revision.html
pour ta carte mere 
apres vu que je connai pas le bios de chez asus je pense pas pouvoir t'aider 
mais bon rien est trop difficile avec les bios ahci tres important et tout en sata
bonne continuation
je te cherche le dsdt ?


----------



## idefix84 (28 Décembre 2011)

Processeur Intel Core i7 2600 (3.4 GHz)
ref. 10047453
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail...n10047453.html
266,90 

Ce choix de Proc est discutable car pour 67,90  de moins tu peut prendre le 2500k, Il tourne à 100Mhz de moins autant dire rien du tout 
La mémoire est plutôt balèze pour overclocker, si tu ne cherche pas ça autant prendre moins
cher.


----------



## Y_E_S (29 Décembre 2011)

icerose a dit:


> sa va bien sa devrai etre simpa a voir tourner
> dans se cas je te donne sa
> 
> http://www.hackintosh.nl/lion-10-7-x/12385-guide-lion-asus-p8p67-m-pro-b3-revision.html
> ...




Merci pour ton aide, et pour le lien. Je voudrais installer Snow Leopard, et non pas Lion...
Tu aurais un lien vers un tuto en français ou anglais au pire, mais pas hollandais???
(Quoique ça pourrait être l'occasion d'une viré à Amsterdam :rateau
Je n'ai toujours pas bien compris ce qu'était le DSDT...?
C'est à modifier dans le bios? Dans la Rom qu'il faut flasher?
Tu penses qu'il pourrait y avoir une incompatibilité avec une carte Asus???
Je pensais que toutes les cartes mères fonctionnaient... (j'espère ne pas tirer le mauvais lot...)





idefix84 a dit:


> Processeur Intel Core i7 2600 (3.4 GHz)
> ref. 10047453
> http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail...n10047453.html
> 266,90 &#8364;
> ...




Merci d'avoir noté ces détails.
En effet, ce n'est peut être pas pour l'économie, mais davantage pour la longévité et la chaleur dégagée que je peux me passer de 100Mhz...

À ce sujet, l'alim choisie va je crois jusqu'à 600W, c'est trop? Ou pas assez?
Si je comprends bien, c'est 600W maxi, mais je peux espérer que la config tourne avec moins de watts la plupart du temps???
à titre indicatif, un iMac 27, c'est moins de 300W maxi...
Je parle de ça car je ne vois aucun intérêt à griller en électricité ce que j'économise sur le prix de la machine...
Surtout que dans mon cas, il faut y ajouter les watts de l'écran LED.
Au final, vais-je me retrouver avec la consommation d'un radiateur électrique?

Pareil pour la mémoire, merci de m'avoir alerté là-dessus...


----------



## idefix84 (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Concernant l'alim c'est plutot la certification: 80+ silver, gold ou platinum qui font que se soit ou non un chauffage  mais sa tu va le voir au tarif, pense également à la durée de garantie,
pour certaines c'est 5 ans


----------



## icerose (31 Décembre 2011)

i5 2500k j ai vraiment pas a me plaindre apres le i7 etant compatible pas de probleme 
pour les dsdt j ai pas trouver le tiens 
et donc si tu preferes l'instalation avec le dsdt permet le lien mato a osx 
en gros pas de dsdt pas de mode veille et plein d'autre truc 
je sais pas trop expliquer 
donc de preference trouve le dsdt


----------



## Y_E_S (1 Janvier 2012)

Encore merci à vous deux pour ces réponses (et bonne année).

Le DSDT que je dois chercher, il est en rapport avec quoi? La carte mère? La version de Mac OSX que je veux installer?
Si on en trouve pas avec la carte mère que j'ai choisie, je peux changer de marque, je ne suis pas particulièrement attaché à Asus...

Sinon, savez-vous où je peux trouver un tuto ou un pas à pas pour me lancer?
C'est très important pour moi...
Savoir par quoi je dois commencer, comment dois-je formater les HDs ou SSDs, régler le bios, etc...


----------



## icerose (1 Janvier 2012)

Y_E_S a dit:


> Encore merci à vous deux pour ces réponses (et bonne année).
> 
> Le DSDT que je dois chercher, il est en rapport avec quoi? La carte mère? La version de Mac OSX que je veux installer?
> Si on en trouve pas avec la carte mère que j'ai choisie, je peux changer de marque, je ne suis pas particulièrement attaché à Asus...
> ...




le dsdt se cherche par rapport a la carte mere 
pour le moment la plus part des hackintosh sont sur des carte mere gigabits
donc en conseil prend une ggabit tu aura plus de chance pour tout trouver 
pour les tuto tu en trouveras avec google a toi de trouver selui qui te mettra en confiance
apres pour les etapes perso j ai fais comme sa :
en premier le choix de la carte mere 
trouver le dsdt 
(http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com/)j aime bien se site
la carte graphique compatible 
le reste sera compatible 
trouver le bon tuto (si possible avec la carte mere )
commander le materiel 
assembler 

pour le reglage du bios malheureusement je connait que le mien 
parcontre voila une page pour toi je pense avec des config toute prete 
et du matos compatible 
http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com/search/label/CustoMac
donc je pense que tu as le choix

et le tuto que j ai utiliser 
http://www.mac-on-pc.fr/index.php?file=Sections&op=article&artid=210&p=2


----------



## Y_E_S (3 Janvier 2012)

icerose a dit:


> le dsdt se cherche par rapport a la carte mere
> pour le moment la plus part des hackintosh sont sur des carte mere gigabits
> donc en conseil prend une ggabit tu aura plus de chance pour tout trouver
> pour les tuto tu en trouveras avec google a toi de trouver selui qui te mettra en confiance
> ...





Encore 1000 mercis pour toutes ces infos icerose.
là j'ai tout ce qu'il faut.
Je regarde ça tranquillement ces jours-ci, et ... ben on va bientôt attaquer à priori...

Et le site Mac on PC est Top! y'a tout, tutos, forum, yeah!


----------



## icerose (5 Janvier 2012)

Y_E_S a dit:


> Encore 1000 mercis pour toutes ces infos icerose.
> là j'ai tout ce qu'il faut.
> Je regarde ça tranquillement ces jours-ci, et ... ben on va bientôt attaquer à priori...
> 
> Et le site Mac on PC est Top! y'a tout, tutos, forum, yeah!


 
mais de rien jete les avez deja donner en mp 
parcontre donne nous ton idee de config voir si on peux encore faire mieux en conseil 
apres je teste depuis peux le all in one en waterblock j ai prix le antec 620 j ai 0 bruit
que du bonneur


----------



## Y_E_S (13 Janvier 2012)

Salut icerose,


voici les dernières nouvelles...
Je me suis donc inscrit sur MacOnPC où j'ai trouvé de l'aide très sympa pour la configuration de ma nouvelle machine, surtout sur les forums.
En Parallèle, je suis en train de faire évoluer la configuration matérielle que j'avais postée ici il y a quelques temps...
Le boitier, la carte mère, la Ram, le proc, l'écran  et l'alim sont choisis.

Il me reste à voir la CG, les disques, et le refroidissement.

Je suis aussi en train d'essayer de me faire préciser sur Mac On PC le meilleur système de boot pour les OS et les disques durs.
Voilà la question que je leur ai posée, d'ailleurs, si tu as des conseils, je suis preneur...



------



Je n'ai pas encore choisi ce que j'allais installer dans ma machine pour le stockage, pour le moment j'envisage un DD 2T° et un SSD 120 G°, car je pensais installer :


- Snow Leopard sur le DD 2T°
- Windows Seven sur le SSD 120 G°


Comment boote-t-on sur l'un ou sur l'autre?
Quel système, de partitions ou disques séparés vaut-il mieux choisir?

Sur un iMac c'est très simple, puisque Windows est installé dans une partition BootCamp. On boote donc grâce à un tableau de bord sur Seven ou sur OSX, tous deux présents sur la même partition (BootCamp créé une partition virtuelle pour Seven dans Mac OSX)


Donc quel est le système le plus simple pour moi ?

- Vaut-il mieux installer mon Hackintosh comme si c'était un Mac tout simplement, et crééer une partition BootCamp dans ma partition Mac OSX?
Est-ce que ça marcherait sur un Hackintosh, d'ailleurs?

- Vaut-il mieux installer chaque OS sur un disque différent comme je le prévoyais au départ?
Et comment boote-t-on d'un OS sur l'autre?
C'est pas trop galère?
Faut modifier le BIOS à chaque démarrage, ou existe-t-il un tableau de bord ou un utilitaire par lequel on passe?


Si quelqu'un a la gentillesse de m'aider à faire ce choix, ça me permettrait de choisir ce que je vais installer au niveau disques durs... et éventuellement donc, me passer du SSD pour l'instant si je fais une partition BootCamp après avoir installé Mac OS sur mon disque dur.



à bientôt,


----------



## icerose (15 Janvier 2012)

pour le dualboot tu as pas mal de tuto sur google
comme sa 


http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2009/11/dual-boot-windows-7-and-os-x-snow.html


je suis sur que tu trouvera ton bonheur 
apres je suis content d'aprendre que ton montage avance et que les site que je te propose te conviens
j ai pas mal naviguer dessus et les tutos sont bien fourni en image 
( jai horreur des tuto video )
tu pourra donner la fiche tech de ton montage 
et les resultats obtenu (plutot ton avis )
car je compte en monter un autre pour un ami qui hesite encore
pour la carte graphique j'avoue hesiter de changer la mienne gts260
et la je me tate a installer linux en plus en dd externe et donc avoir grub comme bootloader 
donc la je mate pas mal de tuto et rien me donne envie 
et je bosse sur d'autre truc qui on rien a voir 
(-tablette fepad p100-console portable - et je me tate avec ma ps3 pour la pupuce  - et en dernier le changement de ma box pour free )
donc sa me fais penser a pas mal de truc a la fois mais t'inquete pas que quand je trouverai le tuto qui me conviendra je le posterai


----------



## Y_E_S (16 Janvier 2012)

Salut et merci pour le tuto, je vois qu'il est donc possible de faire les deux...

Mais d'après toi quelle est la meilleure solution ???

Est-il possible de configurer le PC complètement comme si c'était un Mac, et d'installer BootCamp et booter sur Windows grâce à BootCamp, comme si c'était un Mac???


----------



## icerose (24 Janvier 2012)

la meilleur soluce et de faire pareille que le tuto 
je pense qui devrai pas y avoir de soucci 
apres comme je l ai signaler je boot mon hdd windows en bootcamp sous vware fusion 
donc en gros tout se que fais un mac une hackintosh sais le faire 
y compris le jeu comme nova2 tourne sans probleme 
si tu veux je peux tester se que tu as besoin
ps desoler pour le temps de reponse 
je viens de changer de box je suis passer a free


----------



## Keikoku (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour  Je m'apprète à installer mon mac via Kakewalk.se, et je me demandais s'il y avait une meilleure solution que d'utiliser bootcamp pour me faire un dual boot pour installer windows seven 

Moi je trouve la fonctionnalité de démarage de bootcamp simple et efficace, mais je voulais tout de même votre avis.


----------



## icerose (24 Janvier 2012)

perso je prefere choisir direct au boot selon se que je fait 
car bootcamp a ete creer pour un mac 
et sa fait donc ralonger les demarrage bios-> iboot->bootcamp-> demarrage de windos
le mieux ses tester les divers systeme 

-choisir par bios F12 choix du dd (pour moi le plus rapide)
-choisir par un logiciel -grub -iboot etc ( le plus propre)
-bootcamp(version pour mac)
-virtuel vware fusion ( si le besoin de windows demande peu de ressource)


perso je tourne avec le bios le fameux F12 ou le virtuel vware fusion 
selon se que je veux faire 
(exemple jeux COD BATTLEFIELD = F12 
jeux type bigfish pour ma femme = machine virtuel demarrage de mon dd)
donc selon l'activité et la demande de ressource 
pour faire de la graveur de cd dvd je prefere windows 
pour la navigation de prefere lion 
pour l'utilisation de materiel comme le wifi windows car ma cle n'est pas compatible 
ou comme la cam sur wlm
pour le montage photo lion 
bref le double os lion windows permet de choisir le mieux ou le confort 
vu que je teste du matos hs d'un pote qui fais de la recup sa me permet de tester sur tout les platformes avec un seul ordi 
et le choix du boot differe  selon l'utilisation 
je pense que le mieux reste la solution type grub ou iboot bref un logiciel qui propose le choix apres le bios 
 rien ne t'empeche d'avoir les deux (iboot et virtualisation )
bref j'espere que vous avez compris se que j ai voulu expliquer sinon j'essayerai de faire plus simple


----------



## Y_E_S (4 Février 2012)

Salut à vous deux,

juste un petit mot pour vous dire que je continue.
J'avais préparé une première config, pas encore achetée, que j'ai dû arrêter pour cause de boitier énorme.
Je m'en suis apperçu quand je l'ai mesuré, et surtout fait une maquette volume en papier...

Là je suis sur un de ces trois boitiers, je vais choisir très prochainement, et commencer à acheter de quopi monter la config...




Le Silverstone SUGO SG08B :
Mini ITX, aucune contrainte de taille de carte graphique, je peux y mettre une HD5870 2GB sans problème, bien ventilé, et pas mal de choix pour les ventirads disponibles (surement un Samuel 17 + Noctua 120mm)

http://www.materiel.net/mini-boitier-pc/silverstone-sugo-sg08b-73801.html


Le Lian-Li PC-Q11 :
Mini ITX, super beau en aluminium, ça rappelle Apple, mais des cartes graphiques limitées à 235 mm de long, seulement un ventilo 140 mm en façade (à l'intérieur du boitier), peu de place pour les ventirad (le Samuel 17 + Noctua passe tout juste, le flux d'air n'est pas top), et donc à lire les témoignages, de gros problèmes de chauffe...
Avec un i7, même sans over-clocker, j'ai très peur du résultat...

http://www.materiel.net/mini-boitier-pc/lian-li-pc-q11-argent-60886.html


Le Silverstone TEMJI TJ08-E :
Là je peux repasser en Micro-ATX, mais design un peu bof... beaucoup plus de place occupée sur mon bureau qui n'est pas très grand, mais par contre, une bonne circulation de l'air à l'intérieur, aucune contrainte de taille de CG ni de ventirad...

http://www.materiel.net/mini-boitier-pc/silverstone-temjin-tj08-e-noir-70105.html



Et sinon Keikoku, tu en es où alors ?

Qu'est ce que tu as pris comme boitier et comme carte mère ?

Tout fonctionne (si tu as déjà installé) pas de petits bugs de son ou autre ?


----------



## eldodi (19 Avril 2012)

J 'ai sauté le Pas vendu mon mac pro  repris une config pc; proc intel 2600 k+ carte mere Gigabyte +2 disque ssd ( un pour win 7  un pour osx lion )+ carte graphique nvidia gt 570+ 2 dd pour le stockage le tout dans un boitier fractal xl define  + 16 g memoire corsair vengeance blue 

tout fonctionne à merveille  seul souci rencontré l'usb 3 capricieux.

methode utilisée :  multibeast  de tonymacosx


----------



## icerose (19 Avril 2012)

salut 
et bienvenu parmis les rebelles de chez la pomme 

pour moi métode dsdt et kakewalk


----------



## Y_E_S (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà, je souhaite aider un ami qui voudrait se faire un hackintosh...
Il a quelques questions concernant sa nouvelle config.

Il n'a pas de préférences concernant le format de sa future carte mère, ça peut aller du ATX au mini-ITX,
par contre,

il voudrait se faire une config avec un bi-pro i7 (8 coeurs donc)...
Est ce que ça existe?

Ensuite, et c'est ce qui me paraît le plus délicat, il a besoin, pour récupérer du matériel sur son ancien mac, des tours de disques durs, d'une connexion Fire-Wire sur sa future config.
Apparemment, ces tours n'ont que de l'USB2 et du Fire-Wire, donc pas d'autre choix...

Donc ma question,

Quelle serait la meilleure carte mère pour faire une config comme celle-là?

Dans l'absolu, il faut donc du Fire-Wire, de l'USB3, et du SATA 3...

Merci pour vos conseils...


----------



## eNeos (8 Août 2012)

Y_E_S a dit:


> il voudrait se faire une config avec un bi-pro i7 (8 coeurs donc)...
> Est ce que ça existe?


Non.
L'une des quelques (rares ?) différences entre les i7 et les Xeon est justement celle là. L'i7 n'accepte pas le multi processeur.


Pour le reste, aucune idée. Mon mhackPro fonctionnant à merveille, ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai plus trempé dans ces histoires de compatibilité.


----------



## Y_E_S (8 Août 2012)

Merci eNeos pour cette précision.

Disons alors que je cherche alors à me faire conseiller un proc bi-pro Xeon et une carte mère pour faire un Hackintosh avec un bon niveau de compatibilité.


----------

